

SOPA won't compare to tomorrow's protest - vonnie
http://www.fixedbyvonnie.com/mozilla-reddit-and-wordpress-plan-july-4th-protest-against-nsa-surveillance/

======
LoganCale
I'm glad to hear it, and hope it is massive and successful, but… I wonder if
the SOPA blackout was more effective than this will be just because many (but
not all) of those sites actually shut down for the day, completely blacking
out everything. That gets people's attention way more than just displaying a
popup banner. I found myself wishing the big sites would have joined in at
that level. It would make a huge statement if Google shut off all their
services for a day in protest. It would cause some inconvenience to people,
but I would gladly accept that for the statement it made.

